# Migration auf Samba 3.0



## persiay (27. Juli 2004)

wer kennt sich mit Samba aus ?
Es geht um die Migration eines NT-Servers auf Samba 3.0 !
die Benutzermigration klappt nicht wirklich.
ACHTUNG > net rpc vampire -S NTserver -U benutzername%passwort
diese Zeile soll die Benutzer und Gruppen migrieren bevor es mit groupmap weiter geht.
Er zeigt aber fongende meldung :

*creating account: Thomas*
*could not create posix account info for Thomas* 

woran liegt das?

danke im vorraus


----------



## persiay (3. August 2004)

ich habe das gleiche Problem. bitte bitte
ich finde einfach keine Lösung :-((


----------

